# Can You Feel Effects From Smoking A Fan Leaf?



## IllusionalFate (Feb 29, 2008)

My brother and I are debating whether or not smoking a fan leaf can get you buzzed.

He took a medium sized fan leaf from a male plant I recently killed (right after it showed it's sex), let it dry, then packed the entire leaf in a bowl and smoked it. He claims he "got buzzed for about 5 minutes", and his explanation for it is that the small concentration of THC in a fan leaf is enough to experience minimul effects from. My argument is that the "buzz" he got was in his head (and came solely from the process of smoking) and that whatever trace amounts of THC or other cannabinoids are in a fan leaf, it isn't enough to feel effects from unless a massive amount is ingested.

Post your opinions on this.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 29, 2008)

:yeahthat: , what you say is correct, its a placebo effect, he wanted to feel high, so he did.


----------



## godtea (Feb 29, 2008)

plant was too young and a male
Back in the day when you bought weed you got the whole plant
Smoke you wouldnt burn in a forest fire nowadays ,but it got you high ,and gave you a headache.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 29, 2008)

I bet he got that short-lived buzz from residue that was already in the pipe.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 29, 2008)

> he wanted to feel high, so he did



I've been burning fan leaves all morning, when does this 'placebo' effect usually kick in? :hairpull:


----------



## Fretless (Feb 29, 2008)

The big dark green fan leaves will give a weird, mild headache buzz at best.  Smoke the small leaves by the growing shoots and the immature flowers.  Two or three bowls of that is no placebo effect.  I have read that especially African strains (Durban Poison) have THC potent males.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 29, 2008)

Lack of oxygen buzz


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 1, 2008)

if the fan leaf is covered in trikes then yes, youd get stoned off it. but if its a mature leaf with no teikes then its lack of O yer getting and the high will be minimal.

if the leaf is from a young plant then you will not get "high" from it.


----------



## dululsch (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres an idea.....don't smoke your males!


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Mar 6, 2008)

If i were you I would take all of the male leaves, sautee them in either butter or cooking oil at a low heat. You want the cooking medium to turn as dark as possible, so low heat sautee may take a while.....the darker the better.  Next you can use this to make brownies or something sweet.  I used about a stick of butter when I do this, you can use it to make some buttery brownies.  If you eat large brownies it will definitely get you high.....its a different kind of high but I think most people that have tried this will agree that its an enjoyable and long lasting buzz.  Just my two cents.


----------



## BullyBong (Mar 6, 2008)

If you don't smoke very often then yes, you will get high from smoking leaf.

 (as long as its from a strong strain)


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

king bud:





> I've been burning fan leaves all morning, when does this 'placebo' effect usually kick in?


:rofl:


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 22, 2008)

The leaf dose get you high, but I'm a bud kind of guy, but I know alot of people that buy, and smoke the leaves.  Ive smokes leaves before, but if i buy it its buds.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

I know people that smoke leaf and I have smoked leaf on a few ocassions and I have caught a buzz every time. It is a different kind of buzz and usually results in a headache after the buzz wears off. It will give you a buzz though. I wouldn't recommend it. That's been years ago and I would never smoke it now. If I want to get high, I will go buy a bottle of liquor and proceed to get high. Just my two cents. Take care everyone and be safe.


----------



## headband (Mar 23, 2008)

some leaves grow bud, pick and smoke that one, it will get you high idk mang, i had some leaves which the trichs where covering it, the smaller ones towards the top of the plant. i dont smoke leaves so i couldnt tell ya tho.. eww grosss


----------



## headband (Mar 23, 2008)

TheSquirrelKing said:
			
		

> I know alot of people that buy, and smoke the leaves.


wow. speechless, 18?


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 23, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> wow. speechless, 18?



Wow, 18? I'm speechless.


----------



## cookie (Mar 23, 2008)

theres this crazy burnt out hippy named clay who taught me to use the leaves to make hash. if you have a decent sized grow you can usually get enough off of them to make a pretty good sized batch of it. he's also really big into finding ways to use the entire plant... and you can get high off of leaf but it takes A LOT and ive never heard of anyone doing it with leaf from males. but idk. i guess it just hits some people differently.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I know a pill dealer that sells some leaves. He's a (HUGE) fat gay guy (SERIOUSLY!) He's a creep. But yes they buy and smoke leaves. **** I'm selling them some leaves too, **** i makes my moneys! But i make sure to keep my pistol with me, cuz that creep is ******* weird.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 23, 2008)

the stars are really ******* starting to piss me off, i guess i never ******* realized how much i ******* cuss, its ******* bull ****!


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2008)

Site Rules... <-- click and read please...


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. *Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked.* Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site.The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.
> 15. *The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason.*
> The owners of Marijuana Forum reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.



  The policies were/are clearly stated when you registered.....Any more complaints squirrelking??


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Guess he didn't read the site rules. He should probably do that. We don't want to hear his rude and juvenile mouth anymore. Thanks Hick. Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## TheSquirrelKing (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, hamburgers. :holysheep:


----------



## teclordphrack2 (Aug 4, 2013)

Leaves can get you high. I smoke em like cigarettes. Strain and age come into play but they don't have to be in flower yet.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2013)

This thread is about as dumb as it gets. Smoking leaves,,are ya freaken kidden me. WHYYYYYYY would ya wanna smoke leaves when there is Bud. A leaf with no triches,,will not and cannot get you high.


----------

